
Russia’s Amazon for Prisoners Offers Online Shopping and E-Mail Behind Bars - pavornyoh
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-10/russia-s-amazon-for-prisoners-offers-online-shopping-and-e-mail-behind-bars
======
oneJob
Maybe we rethink the laws putting people behind bars or the legal system that
so inefficient that some public defenders have literally only minutes to
devote to each individual case before we spend resources figuring out how to
get them "subscribe and save".

~~~
imroot
I completely agree. As a society, we need to figure out who's truly dangerous
and lock them up, and provide rehabilitation or community based correctional
options (probation, community service, jail) to those who we're really mad at.

------
hackaflocka
Awesome concept. I want to help build one for the prisoner system in the US.

~~~
5555624
The biggest problem might be the lack of a "prisoner system in the US." The US
has a Federal prisons system and 50 different state prison systems. Each
system makes their own rules.

Federal prisoners may have access to send and receive email, through a system
called CorrLinks. I think it is standard across all BOP facilities. At the
state level, JPay.com does provide a means to contact inmates via email.
Inmates cannot send email.

There are several companies which provide a means for friends and families of
inmates to go online and order items for inmates, at least on the state level.
Access Securepak
([https://www.accesscatalog.com/](https://www.accesscatalog.com/)) may be the
largest. You pick the state and only authorized items are listed, packages are
restricted to X times per year, a certain weight or dollar amount, etc. I
think Texas runs their own online commissary.

------
asadhaider
I suppose drone deliveries would be perfect for this too!

